# burr oak



## bgbsshntr (Jul 31, 2014)

Is there anyone willing to give me a little help with Burr Oak? I will be fishing there in a few weeks, and did not even know it existed. I have a club bass tourney. Some hints would be so helpful. I have come up with, fish deeper veggy lines for the bigger fish but not sure were that will be or what to use. Any info would be so helpful. Wont have any time to prefish it.

Thanks in advance
FISH ON


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

what is Burr Oak like on a Sunday? Is it crazy like Alum Creek or Deer Creek? I have also never fished Burr Oak, but Sunday will be my only day off and I would like to take my wife fishing.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

It's nothing like Alum or Deer Creek, it's busy sometimes but nothing like that.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

bgbsshntr said:


> Is there anyone willing to give me a little help with Burr Oak? I will be fishing there in a few weeks, and did not even know it existed. I have a club bass tourney. Some hints would be so helpful. I have come up with, fish deeper veggy lines for the bigger fish but not sure were that will be or what to use. Any info would be so helpful. Wont have any time to prefish it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Contact Jig n Pig Guide He should be able to help You out


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Focus on weed beds in Burr Oak. When the bass are hungry in Burr Oak they crowd the bank. 

Burr Oak bass are weird. You would swear there are no bass then you catch a nice one, then several. 

When the water clears up, the wind will guide you to some off color banks that hold aggressive fish. Seriously. But don't mess around fishing slow worms and soft baits when the bass are aggressive, use rattle traps, shallow cranks and big spinner baits.

Burr Oak is far more productive when there is some wind. Calm, clear water is tough in the Summer.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

How is burr oak fishing in early October and late September? 
Plan on visiting and fishing there at that time.


----------



## bgbsshntr (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you Enthusiast. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Schoenherrz (Feb 27, 2014)

Fished the lake for the first time two weekends ago from a kayak. We launched out of ramp 3. Water was fairly shallow up that way, deepest we read was 12 ft. Ended up with three largemouth biggest being 2.5# all on Texas rigged soft plastics. Seems like it could be a very productive lake in the right spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bgbsshntr (Jul 31, 2014)

was a tough day. caught 1 keeper on a crank bait. fish were caught on t-rigs also.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Popped in that lake today. Beautiful lake. Loved it. Caught one little dinky bass. Had a great time with my wife. (yea shes standing over my shoulder) Will definitely be heading back in month or two.


----------

